# Trying for no 2 while breastfeeding



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi

My gorgeous little boy is 7 weeks and we are loving being parents.  We're starting to think about number 2 and hope to start trying again next summer.

I am exclusively breastfeeding but my periods have come back so I was wondering whether I will have to stop breastfeeding before ttc again (dIUI, hopefully unmedicated next time)?  I would like to carry on BF for as long as possible so will put off ttc if I do have to stop BF first.

Hope this makes sense, my brain isn't what it used to be!

Thanks,
pippi xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Pippi,

Congrats on the arrival of your DS. Its a wonderful time isn't it?

My clinic insisted I give up breastfeeding and have 1 clear cycle before starting txt. But all cycles at my clinic are medicated I think you can do a natural cycle while breastfeeding but no doubt someone will be along soon to confirm.

BTW 22 months later and my brain still has its mushy moments. When Evelyn was 7 weeks old I was in a fug.

Anyway enough rambling from me.


Edna


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Edna.

Yes it is a wonderful time, we are so happy!  Well worth the wait  

Nice to know that mine isn't the only fuddled brain - hopefully it will come back a bit when the sleep deprivation eases?!

Good luck with the FET, got my fingers crossed for you

Pippi xxxx


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello, 
Wondered if there is any guidance on how long you should wait before trying for no 2. I had a beautiful daughter by c-section in August 2007 , and am thinking about number 2 (I have 2 frozen embryos) ... what is the earliest I could try to have number 2?

Thanks xx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Madigan,

Please don't quote me but I thought it was 12 months?

Why don;t you post on the hv/midwife thread and see what they say?

Jacks


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Madigan* - After J I was told to wait 6 months but started ttc again when he was 4 months, but my GP did know as I went to get metformin. After M I was told to wait a year not only because of having two sections relatively close together, but just to allow my body to recover from two pregnancies.

Chux xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Pippi,

Congrats on the birth of your son!    I'm exclusively breastfeeding too (aside from solids) and have decided today that we're going to ring the clinic and ask about natural FET or Natural dIUI afterwards if it fails.    My son is nowhere near weaning himself off the breast yet, but I am just so broody I have to do something about it - natural treatment seems the way forward! 

Marie xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi MarieLou,

I know what you mean about the broodieness - Luke is only 9 weeks and I am soooo broody already!  We're going to wait for a good few months though but I'm the same as you, can't imagine giving up breastfeeding for a long time!

Got to go, the boy is awake!  Sorry for the short post xx


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hiya,

Daisy and Isaac were 9 months old and I was breast feeding them when I got pregnant naturally. I exclusively breast fed for 6 months and had my first period when they were 8 months and got pregnant on the next cycle. I continued to breast feed until they were one year old and I was 12 weeks pregnant.

It was a big surprise to get a non assisted BFP as we tried IVF alongside ICSI (as we had 24-29 eggs to play with at each ICSI)and had a zero fertilitzation rate with IVF. DHs count was very poor but it only takes one. 

We had immune treatment with our last ICSI and I think that may have still been in my system. I also think I was very relaxed and happy and that helped. I also think your body knows what to do once it has carried a baby. All the midwives I saw told me they had seen this happen many a time.

It is definately worth keeping trying with baby making s*x.  

loads of luck to everyone

Love Country Girl


----------



## faraday (Dec 19, 2007)

We're in a similar situation, my son is 16 months old & not ready to wean. I'm being killed by broodiness but we haven't got anything frozen, time's marching on & I'm sure my eggs aren't getting any better.


----------

